# graphics in windows and c++



## callmeastha (Jun 20, 2007)

hey guys i'm doing engineering and wanted to learn how to use graphics in c++ using file<graphics.h>. the c++ book i have uses it but ther's no explanation . so can u suggest some site where i can get a tutorial on the same? 

also i wanted to download the vc++ compiler (i use turbo c++) which i need to study graphics in windows (#include<windows.h>).i tried searching the net and the microsoft site but got really confused with so many links .can u please provide me the link

thanks......


----------



## ilugd (Jun 20, 2007)

tutorial on graphics.h threw up quite a few results in google

*www.mycplus.com/cplus.asp?CID=5

*www.gauravcreations.com/tutorials/three_dimensions.html

will give you a start atleast. Do get back for any help


----------



## callmeastha (Jun 21, 2007)

thanx ilugd. i found mycplus.com really useful.

can u as well please tell me where to download visual c++ compiler


----------



## Pathik (Jun 21, 2007)

Google it or search in microsoft.com... MS is giving out the express edition as a free download...


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok in my Class XI days I learned about graphic.h and its functions from default help in TC++
Right Click and graphic.h.. the examples are very helpful and self explanatory


----------



## callmeastha (Jun 27, 2007)

*visual c++*

please can u provide the link for a basic version of visual c++ compiler coz i want to learn c++ programming under windows. tried searching but got really confused so plsssss provide the link. 

i did download "visual basic 2005 express edition" from microsoft.com but there are 2 problems:
1.it downloads the files online which is not possible as i have dialup 
2.it's setup requires huge free space (1.8 GB C which i don't have

so can u please provide link for a basic version that's small in size. 

thankss


----------



## ilugd (Jun 28, 2007)

did you try devcpp? Need to do a bit of hacking around to get it to work for winsock and stuff in xp, but works just fine for other needs. Why don't you google and get that? No other good quality vc++ compilers are available. 
Oh, BTW, I don't think mfc works in devcpp, but i may be wrong. Just check it out.


----------

